

Uber Battles Locals for Future of African Taxis - jackgavigan
http://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-battles-locals-for-future-of-african-taxis-1431992939

======
hunglee2
You've got to root for a local competitor here. African entrepreneurs have
shown they can provide solutions in banking and mobile - hope they can do
something here!

